# Orange Dragon HM???



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep! A breeder who is dating the guy at my LFS has brought me 2 young males to look at. We are doing a trade. I hope they are nice. I will post pics soon!

Their dad looks like this (just a lighter shade of orange, like a creamsical)and the mom is the same too ^_^


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! They will be amazing!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

iheartmybettas said:


> Wow! They will be amazing!


I really do hope so! I didn't get a reply so I hope they did come in today. Naturegirl and I are going there in a sec to see what he has.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

my eyes nearly fell out of my head WOW!


----------



## RobsCTBettas (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I would trade a 100 dollar bill for two of his kids!!!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I am waiting for the next spawn from these ^_^


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

D'awww! I am soooo jealous! I can't wait to see the pictures of the spawn when you get them!!!!


----------

